# Where can I buy Cree XT-E royal blue LEDs, preferably XTEARY-00-0000-000000N04?



## LarsB (Apr 22, 2012)

Any ideas where I can find/buy Cree XT-E royal blue LEDs, preferably XTEARY-00-0000-000000N04, on starboards (MCPCB's)?

I searched the "usual suspects" Mouser, Farnell, Digikey, etc., but they only seem to have the surface mount versions, no starboards, and not the N04 bin (D36-D37=450nm-455nm and 550-575mW).
Actually the only source for these LEDs on starboards I could find is here: http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...r-royal-blue-on-Star-PCB-LT-1835_120_184.html

But the values displayed for wavelength, luminous flux, voltage etc. on this web page are all wrong, the correct values are:
Manufacturer code of this reel is XTEARY-0-D46-330-F0-0001
Wavelength range is D46 = 455.0 nm- 457.5nm
Radiant Flux 330 corresponds to 525mW – 550mW
Voltage range is F0 = 2.75V-3.0V

Thanks a lot for any hints!


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cutter?


----------



## LarsB (Apr 22, 2012)

Toaster79 said:


> Cutter?


Do you mean http://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=Cree+XTE ?
Nope.
No XTEARY-00-0000-000000N04, they only have ...L0 and ...L07.


----------



## Illum (Apr 22, 2012)

Csshih has them on his website:
https://illuminationsupply.com/cree...9.html?zenid=06e7ab1b2ae1c1e84034474bd33d874e

*Blue 10mm Star MCPCB*


unknown bin though, that you'll have to PM him


----------



## Illum (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## LarsB (Apr 23, 2012)

Illum said:


> Craig Shih has them on his website:
> https://illuminationsupply.com/cree...9.html?zenid=06e7ab1b2ae1c1e84034474bd33d874e
> *Blue 10mm Star MCPCB*
> unknown bin though, that you'll have to PM him


I just did; thanks a lot for the hint!


----------



## blasterman (Apr 23, 2012)

Last bunch of XT-E's I ordered from RapidLED tested at exactly 451-452nm on my spectrometer, and they've been consistent. Not sure what flux they were.....


----------



## Optical Inferno (Apr 23, 2012)

Digikey, Newark also has them.


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Power-LEDs-Cree/CREE-XT-Serie-c_120_184.html

edit: missed the link in the first post :S


----------



## mds82 (Apr 23, 2012)

If you find the LED's and boards i an re-flow them for you. I've done this hundreds of times with my own LED's


----------



## LarsB (Apr 23, 2012)

Optical Inferno said:


> Digikey, Newark also has them.


Do you have a link?
I could not find this bin as a starboard in either shop.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## LarsB (Apr 23, 2012)

mds82 said:


> If you find the LED's and boards i an re-flow them for you. I've done this hundreds of times with my own LED's


Thanks a lot for the offer!
I will consider that, as a last resort!


----------



## LarsB (Apr 23, 2012)

blasterman said:


> Last bunch of XT-E's I ordered from RapidLED tested at exactly 451-452nm on my spectrometer, and they've been consistent. Not sure what flux they were.....


Thanks a lot for the hint with "RapidLED"!
I didn't know them and I'll check them out ASAP!


----------



## ledstein (May 11, 2012)

http://www.ledrise.com/product_info...mW--10x10mm-PCB-XTEARY-00-0000-000000L01.html


----------



## LarsB (May 12, 2012)

ledstein said:


> http://www.ledrise.com/product_info...mW--10x10mm-PCB-XTEARY-00-0000-000000L01.html


Thanks a lot, but this is the L01 bin, not the N04 bin I am looking for.


----------



## LarsB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

thanks a lot for all your help!
I ended up using the LEDs from Craig Shih from Illuminationsupply.

If you want to see what underwater fluorescence looks like (which is what I used these LEDs for),
and why some people say that it is like being in the movie "Avatar",
have a look at this video of mine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V9TCdCbX6U

BTW, it turned out that fluorescence is much stronger with blue light than with UV,
apparently because marine life has adapted during evolution to the properties of water,
which is more transparent to blue light than it is to UV.

Enjoy!


----------



## evilc66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some of us here, like Blasterman and myself, are into reef aquariums, so we are familiar with the fluorescence of marine life. 420-500nm produces the bulk of the fluorescence, and different wavelength ranges brings out different fluorescent proteins. 455nm royal blue has the widest effect, but play with some other violet, blue, and cyan LEDs to see how different things get. 365nm UV does some interesting things for fluorescence also, so try that too.


----------



## LarsB (Jul 5, 2014)

Even more great info about underwater fluorescence and fluorescence diving can be found here:

http://www.fluomedia.org/science/
http://www.fluopedia.org/publications/


----------



## lucca brassi (Jul 6, 2014)

is 460 nm too far for effective fluorescence ?


----------



## evilc66 (Jul 7, 2014)

No, but it really depends on what colors you want to fluoresce. 46-470nm is great for red and orange fluorescing proteins, but 455nm and under, and 480nm and over fluoresce different colors.


----------



## LarsB (Jul 12, 2014)

460 nm is just fine for "normal" purposes of observing fluorescence under water.
Actually I use LEDs of roughly 450-470 nm. The "trick" or trade secret lies in the use of the right excitation filter (a dichroic filter, for greater precision), which "trims" the spectrum (= distribution of wavelengths) of light output from your blue light torch, which is why the exact wavelength within the range 450-470 nm is not so important. See Spectrographs without and with dichroic filter for illustration of this.

However, it is true that different fluorescent pigments have different maximum excitation wavelengths. Nevertheless the best compromise (to see as many fluorescent colours as possible) is blue light of 450-470 nm.
In order to excite red fluorescence, for example, excitation light in the green part of the spectrum (530-550 nm) is slightly more effective than blue light.
See Investigating red fluorescence with a green excitation light for illustration (note that you can play several of these videos at the same time for easier comparison by clicking on "play" of two or more videos in rapid succession).

As you can see in these example videos, with green excitation light (and a red camera filter) you see only red fluorescence, but no other colours.

Another option would be to use UV light, but this has many disadvantages, see Ultraviolet versus blue excitation light.


----------



## lucca brassi (Jul 13, 2014)

I have looked on luminus series http://www.luminus.com/products/PT-39.html (uses 10 A ) but it look they are out of production


----------



## LarsB (Jul 14, 2014)

lucca brassi said:


> I have looked on luminus series http://www.luminus.com/products/PT-39.html (uses 10 A ) but it look they are out of production



If you can still find them (try e.g. www.mouser.com), the blue SST-90 from Luminus are an excellent choice (but unfortunately discontinued by the manufacturer)!


----------



## LarsB (Jul 15, 2014)

P.S.:

You can also share (or ask) everything related to fluorescence diving and underwater fluorescence in this Facebook group and Google+ community.


----------

